# Some recipes from around the web



## hands

Please add if you find and good collection of recipes.

http://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/e-liquid-recipes
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?exclsingle=0&sort=score&direction=desc
http://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/1ivjog/mega_tfa_tpa_recipe_thread/
http://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/2gptp5/flavour_art_recipes/
http://www.ecigexpress.com/cookbook/
http://www.kritikalmass.net/index.asp

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## rogue zombie

But I don't understand why these recipes always have such high percentages?

The highest percentage I've made is 14, and I needed to cut it down a tad

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET

Dankie meneer Voet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

r0gue z0mbie said:


> But I don't understand why these recipes always have such high percentages?


i also don't mix with that much concentrate and have not even tried it that high.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireFly

And another:

http://www.kritikalmass.net/index.asp

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

FireFly said:


> And another:


added to the list thanks


----------



## stevie g

all the recipes in the world aren't going to help you until your base is smooth naait ah mean?. Seriously though I took 2 months just to find a good base pg/vg+nic (pg/vg)+dw/saline+flavour+additives.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WHeunis

r0gue z0mbie said:


> But I don't understand why these recipes always have such high percentages?
> 
> The highest percentage I've made is 14, and I needed to cut it down a tad



Some brands are weak.
Some flavours themselves are very weak.
But in general, taste here is very subjective.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot

r0gue z0mbie said:


> But I don't understand why these recipes always have such high percentages?
> 
> The highest percentage I've made is 14, and I needed to cut it down a tad



Could depend on the concentrates you are using. as @WHeunis said. some are stronger then others. 
Some of my juices range from 18-24% really depends on what type of juice you making ( Bakery, fruits, candy or coffees )

All of these recipes and cloned recipes are great but sometimes tweaking these recipes to create something new is the best thing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

